# Should a slingshot look like a Y?



## Deimos

​
*Should a slingshot look like a slingshot?*

Yes, Y is the only shape.47.02%No, anything rubber powered will do.3663.16%It should, remotely1729.82%


----------



## Deimos

Hi,

Today I went to a tournament in Herselt, in the belgian competition.
I arrived on time, and had my slingshot (the v2 b&dgrip) checked by a judge.
He said it was an unusual shape, but allowed because it fell within the rules.

Top right on this image









So I shot my first set , 2x7 targets , 2x7 marbles (10meters, targets from 4,5cm to 12cm).
I only missed one and got an excelent score, 58/60
That is when the proverbial feces hit the fan.

During recess, I got called to the judges table and was told I was disqualified unless I shot my first set again with a 'normal' slingshot.
This was the second time they came back on a call made by a judge at the start of the match...
Their main argument was that a bunch of shooters (my competition) would leave if I were allowed to shoot with a non-Y-shaped slingshot.

I refused shooting again, and left.

Now , therefor this poll.
Do you, the slingshotwielding part of the internet, find that a slingshot, should look like the traditional Y?


----------



## NaturalFork

I do not see a problem with the slingshots pictured above.


----------



## frosty2

Isn't the key here, "...it fell within the rules." Time to protest to their governing body.

Also a competition has to have rules and the rules need to be enforced. Beyond that OPINION does not matter?
frosty2


----------



## A+ Slingshots

This is the old Traditional vs. Compound bow argument that took place and still does... They had to create divisions where everyone shoots with similar equipment and agrees all is fair.
I would not have cared... Sorry you had the problem.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

As long as you hold the slingshot in one hand, draw and release with the other hand without a releasing aid and the forks don't extend beyond the shooters plane it should be allowed. I don't think that that the sport is large enough for divisions at this time. Rules should not be changed during a tournament! My wife and I were told that we won one tournament because we had superior slingshots. Here (see picture on right) is the model we were shooting and my personal best was not shot with this model, but by a simple Y shaped one (see picture on left). People will make excuses for not being completive, but a tree fork slingshot will shoot just as good as the fancy ones in the right hands. Blue Skeen won many tournaments with a tree fork slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189

It's time to abandon their governing body. Their rules are too restrictive and to no end.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

In contest, it's fair to abide by the rules; out of contest, use a potato with elastic on it, for all I care. I, really like your shooters there.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> It's time to abandon their governing body. Their rules are too restrictive and to no end.


Agreed.


----------



## Deimos

thanks all, I appreciate the support.
I shot some video's of me practicing today, so the world may see, with a normal fork, i'd have shot just as good.
Will be posting them soon, I have converting and editing to do, my current computer lacks the processing power to work with my raw, HD material, lol


----------



## ZDP-189

Set up your own shooting group. Shoot with what you want. Compete for each other's respect.

To become 'national champion' is a nice affirmation, but it's undermined by people not shooting as they'd wish and it's completely worthless compared to the respect of your friends and peers.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Deimos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I went to a tournament in Herselt, in the belgian competition.
> I arrived on time, and had my slingshot (the v2 b&dgrip) checked by a judge.
> He said it was an unusual shape, but allowed because it fell within the rules.


I didn't vote because I really didn't like any of the three choices. Certainly, any organized competition needs rules, but the rules should not be changed in the middle of the competition to mollify a crowd of losers. Personally, I would like to see the sport remain as traditional as possible, but I'm just a hide-bound old curmudgeon who doesn't like change. Did any competitors shoot butterfly style? That seems to me a much more radical departure from tradition than your pistol-grip design.

It seems to me that the people you are shooting with are being unreasonable. Objections made only after you lose are not very convincing. I would be looking for new playmates.


----------



## GreyOwl

Rules should not be changed in the middle of the competition!


----------



## Deimos

I'm from belgium. There's like 70 people in this country shooting slingshots actively. 
Nearly all of them are currently in one of the 8 clubs that make up this competition.

btw, I checked the rules againts what they told me. They seem to have mistaken a handrest for a "foreign attachement" =/


----------



## JoergS

The question is wether they would have complained in case your first round wouldn't have been so incredibly good.

I ain't a member of any kind of shooting club for the exact same reason.

Jörg


----------



## Deimos

well, Tomorrownight, I have a meeting with the president and secretary of the guilde.
We'll see what the final judgement is.

I have improved my normal handheld frames a couple of times lately, i'll be training with these for now.


----------



## Marbles

The rules should have specified y shaped sling shots only .


----------



## boyntonstu

First, congratulations on building 3 beautifully designed slingshots,

Second, another round of applause for your excellent shooting scores.

I would pat you on your back instead of disqualifying you.

I see a new way of band attachment..

Please give us details of what it is and how you do it.

Bravo!

Bands, projectile, and chrony information please.


----------



## Deimos

boyntonstu said:


> Bands, projectile, and chrony information please.


Theraband silver 3 to 2 cm tapered over 23cm
14-16mm marbles
Chronys are not readily available here, most firearms and other projectile firing weapons are practically impossible to get legally.

Connection method: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/1414-my-custom-connection-method/page__view__findpost__p__11579
Shooting vid with (normal) slingshot from the picture:


----------



## Holzwurm

@ Deimos

Ridiculous bunch of judges , ........rules and regulations should be set BEFORE any kind of competition starts , this is to equal the chances of every participant .

What you are describing is like betting on horses , when the race is already halfway through .

The massive complaints on your slingshots ONLY occured , because you had done so well with 58/60 points ,..... if you'd have shot only average , nothing would have happened ,..... not at all , .......I'm very sure about that !

BTW , .......very nice and unique slingshots you've made there(Yes , I'd name them this way)!

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## smitty

It is clear to me that you are a superior shooter and could easily make and win with a slingshot like they all want you to use. I suggest you make one like they want you to use and keep going back to repeatedly kick their butts. You have been wanting to shoot with these people and have done so for a long time now. Don't lose out on the fun you have just because of the usual complainers.
I know we would all want to fight for what we think is right, but the world is what it is and change doesn't come easily.


----------



## hunterich

I say a slingshot is a slingshot (catapult) looking at the picture it obviously is one. A slingshot shouldn't be a certain shape or size. It's like shot, why is it round? it doesn't need to be round it can be square and just because it's square doesn't class it as anything else because it isn't round. I don't know the rules and what have you with slingshots but to me i keep it to hunting, so i use round balls but pointed balls can work well so why are they classed as arrows and not ammo? It's still a round shape but is shaped with a spike at the end.
Just don't be such a snob with slingshots, be proud to shoot with them.
I know people with rifles and air guns that laugh at me when i pull my catapult out but i'm proud of it because it's just better.


----------



## hunterich

Y shape is the shape you see on all catapults basically becuase it's better to aim with them but i started off with a barnett cobra which is U shaped, and i was a cracking shot with it, so no catapult/slingshots do not need to be Y shaped.


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck

Deimos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I went to a tournament in Herselt, in the belgian competition.
> I arrived on time, and had my slingshot (the v2 b&dgrip) checked by a judge.
> He said it was an unusual shape, but allowed because it fell within the rules.
> 
> Top right on this image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I shot my first set , 2x7 targets , 2x7 marbles (10meters, targets from 4,5cm to 12cm).
> I only missed one and got an excelent score, 58/60
> That is when the proverbial feces hit the fan.
> 
> During recess, I got called to the judges table and was told I was disqualified unless I shot my first set again with a 'normal' slingshot.
> This was the second time they came back on a call made by a judge at the start of the match...
> Their main argument was that a bunch of shooters (my competition) would leave if I were allowed to shoot with a non-Y-shaped slingshot.
> 
> I refused shooting again, and left.
> 
> Now , therefor this poll.
> Do you, the slingshotwielding part of the internet, find that a slingshot, should look like the traditional Y?


hye there are you from belgium ?me to


----------



## kobe23

well I too believe they wanted to re-grade your shots because the other competitors complained about how your slingshot structure made you increase in accuracy. Plus your slingshots are shaped like a 'Y' fork(almost) when looked from behind. The governing body is always right, so maybe you should keep a 'traditional Y-fork' for a backup in case these situation happens again. You scored so well, such a waste you didn't continue =(


----------



## Classic Slingshot

regulations should be set BEFORE any kind of competition starts


----------



## dgui

It would seem that there should be a rule book with specific guid lines and no exceptions allowed to be fair for those minds who think in that way.

For me if it has at least one band or tube or one pouch or no pouch it's allowed.

I would have taken the shot again just like they wanted and just maby you would have beat them anyway.

My Opinion is: Their Behinds Suck Wind.


----------



## -SRS-45-

It just wasn't set up right, they need to have defined a natural round, y round and open round. To be fair to everyone the organisers needed to set clear rules so people new what they entering. Otherwise its open to peoples perceptions.

Most other proper set up sport events would work on a similar set up.


----------

